# Pre-2010 Barbour Gamefair (A123)



## Expat (Nov 28, 2010)

Barbour introduced a revamped version of the Gamefair for 2010, and having seen it in person it looks like a heavyweight variant of the Beaufort.

Having read a few threads here about Barbour jackets, I'm trying to find out more about the earlier Gamefair - model A123. Can anyone here help out? Were there different versions over the years?

Lengthwise it seems to fall between the Beaufort and the Border. Some models seem to have the handwarmer pockets, others not. Likewise some have one poacher pocket inside left, others have two poacher pockets. How about the fabric weight? Would this be the 6oz or the 8oz cloth? And finally, does the Gamefair have ribbed or velcro cuffs in the sleeves?

I have two Beauforts (Navy and Classic/Sylkoil) which are great for business travel but not really long or warm enough for walking my dogs during Colorado winters. The older Gamefair caught my attention, but if its only real difference is an internal poacher pocket and a couple extra inches in length, then perhaps the Northumbria should be on my shopping list. I'd appreciate any insights from folks who've owned or worn the A123 Gamefair.

Stuart


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

We need more well-posed questions on topics we've never really discussed - like these. 

I'm thinking about buying a new Gamefair and would very much welcome information on the A123. Anyone have any experience with one?


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

I currently have a Beaufort in the Thornproof finish (as opposed to Sylkoil) that I have probably sunk 200$ into for repairs over the years. It is servicable but rather tattered looking.

A week ago I tried on the new Gamefair. I was a little disappointed that it came in letter sizing rather than number, but the Large (42-44 inches) fit me very well. There was even enough length in the arms (a traditional Barbour quirk). The fabric is 8 oz "Durawax" rather than 6 oz "Thornproof" which I am familiar with. 

I purchased my Beaufort in England about 10 years ago. I wanted a Gamefair but I think at the time they must have been discontinued, for I could not find one. The length I think, is perfect. I didn't want the extra length of the Border and I find the Beaufort to be too short on occasion. During this stay in England, I was wearing my uncle's Gamefair, in Sage with Dress Gordon lining (same as my Beaufort). I tried to make off with it but my effort was thwarted. I have wanted one ever since. 

My uncle's Gamefair would have dated from the early to mid-90's and it had the two poacher's pockets inside and handwarmer pockets. The new version does as well. I thought the brown version I tried on to be a great colour. I am tempted to pick it up, as thanks to this thread I see that it is a bit heavier than my Beaufort and may be better for the winter. For this reason, I was contemplating the Northumbria, but again the length is more than I want. I think the Gamefair to be a nice compromise. 

I don't know that my post will be of any help to you but this was my experience with the old/new Gamefair.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

I have a Gamefair circa late '80s - early '90s. I bought it because the length works well with a sportcoat. My Beaufort was a tad too short. The Gamefair is the same fabric as my old Beaufort, whatever that weight is. Handwarmer pockets and one poacher pocket on the left front. Cuff has elastic and two snaps.

Scott


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I have the A123 Gamefair and I'm very fond of it. Don't know to when it dates, I am the second owner. Mine has one poacher pocket on the left and two hand-warmer pockets as well as elastic cuffs with snap closures. I had it retrofitted for a zip-in liner (it had snap-in but I preferred the quilted waistcoat liner). What else to tell you? I think it's the 8oz fabric, but I don't know that for sure. It's exactly as long as my Beaufort.

JB


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Nicely done, NG.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

One of the other differences between the Gamefair and Beaufort, is the game pocket on the back of the latter, with zipper access on each end. I have both coats and I'm fairly certain,(without going downstairs to look) that my Gamefair does not have handwarmer pockets, though it does have the large poacher pocket inside on the left. I think the older Gamefair was discontinued in 1995.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

It would surprise me if the gamefair went from having handwarmers to not to back again, and I am certain mine does (warmed my hands in them today). Agreed on the poacher pocket.


----------



## Expat (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you for the replies, gentlemen. I was outbid for a newer looking Gamefair on eBay earlier in the week, and it sounds like I missed a quality coat. Probably not much warmer than my Beauforts; the elastic cuffs making the biggest difference. The varying responses are in line with the photos I've seen, suggesting specs differed over the A123 Gamefair's life. I wonder whether Barbour themselves keep a history of older model specs.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you for yet more of your always kind and informative replies. 

The Barbour Gamefair drew my interest because it came across as something of an enigma to me. Was it a heavy-duty Beaufort? A short Northumbria? Now I think I get it: it's both, also neither. But it's probably exactly what I need on those winter trips to Boston when the Bedale's a bit short and a bit light weight for the stiff winds and heavy wet snow up there.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I checked my Gamefair this morning and as I thought, it does not have handwarmer pockets. I take this to mean that it is an older model before they introduced those pockets. I wish it did have them. For a Boston winter, which I have experienced, you will need some insulation under the Gamefair to be warm. That could be a heavy sweater, sport coat or fleece. I have a lining for mine that came out of another coat...Eddie Bauer I believe.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Point well-taken, windsor. None of the Barbor waxed cotton jackets are inherently warm. . . I need a shetland, a fleece, or the snap-in pile lining to make my Bedale warm, even down here. But I like the Barbours better than almost any other jacket for use as heavy-duty windbreakers and raincoats.


----------



## FRed daBrit (Dec 18, 2020)

Naval Gent said:


> I have a Gamefair circa late '80s - early '90s. I bought it because the length works well with a sportcoat. My Beaufort was a tad too short. The Gamefair is the same fabric as my old Beaufort, whatever that weight is. Handwarmer pockets and one poacher pocket on the left front. Cuff has elastic and two snaps.
> 
> Scott


Identical to mine


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Those posting in this thread may find this video on the Gamefair from the Barbour Archives edifying:


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

This one is neat too. Bits of the factory manufacturing and refurbishing, along with ordinary folk talking about their jackets:


----------

